# How Do I use this Stitch guage?



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

OK all you stitcher gurus-I bought this mainly to check needle sizes-which I know how to do-but how do I use this to check swatch gauge? It did not come with any instructions. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never seen this one before. It says to set points at 10 stitches. so you porbably put the left handpoint on stitch one, then move the right hand point to the 10th stitch, then look at the number of stitches indicated at the top of the right hand point. Perhaps you can contact Boye for instructions on the stitch per inch part. If it works well it could be very handy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Found this page with instructions on how to use the stitch gauge part.

http://lee-scraftsandgifts.ecrater.com/p/6504825/knit-gauge-count-10-plus-by

Quote:
Boye Accessories Plastic Knit Gauge Count 10 Plus is a
handy tool that will help you know what needle size to use
and how many stitches per inch you should get. 
It will determine your gauge quickly and easily.

*Count out 10 stitches on your gauge swatch and place the 0 line of the Count 10 Plus at the first stitch. 
Now slide the Stitches per inch marker to the outside of the 10th stitch and read your gauge! *

Can also be used to count rows per inch and size knitting needles. 
If you knit or crochet, this tool is a must-have!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've seen that type before. while googling trying to find directions, google lead me to another topic from KP:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4509-1.html


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I just bought one of those, my old metal one has gotten bent and the printing has worn off. I just wish it had a ruler printed on it too.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

You got a good one that has a variety of uses, especially if you need to swatch for gauge.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have the samae one. Wondering the same thing.


----------



## mamlady (Feb 19, 2012)

i have this also I do not like it as much as the other ones I have no instructions either so hoping you will find the answers


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

wildfire0 said:


> I just bought one of those, my old metal one has gotten bent and the printing has worn off. I just wish it had a ruler printed on it too.


You could add ruler markings by lining up a regular ruler next to the slot and scratching in the inch markings. Then put a dab of colored nail polish on the scratches. This will give you a way to count rows or stitches per inch using the slot.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

JuneS said:


> wildfire0 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one of those, my old metal one has gotten bent and the printing has worn off. I just wish it had a ruler printed on it too.
> ...


AHA! Thanks!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I have the samae one. Wondering the same thing.





galaxycraft said:


> Found this page with instructions on how to use the stitch gauge part.
> 
> http://lee-scraftsandgifts.ecrater.com/p/6504825/knit-gauge-count-10-plus-by
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mamlady said:


> i have this also I do not like it as much as the other ones I have no instructions either so hoping you will find the answers





galaxycraft said:


> Found this page with instructions on how to use the stitch gauge part.
> 
> http://lee-scraftsandgifts.ecrater.com/p/6504825/knit-gauge-count-10-plus-by
> 
> ...


----------



## fsbrun (Mar 6, 2017)

I know this is an old post but hope that someone can explain further this stitch gauge. I am not understanding it. I read the instructions that galaxycraft so kindly put up but I still don't get it. You start by the zero and then move the slider to get # of stitches, something is just not clicking in my brain whenever I look at this. ;-) To get 2.5 stitches to the inch the yarn would have to be very big bulky yarn or is that not how it is read. Thanks, I still have lots to learn.


----------



## fsbrun (Mar 6, 2017)

Please ignore this, I have it figured out, sorry and thanks


----------

